# My Simply B14



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just wanted to show my Sentra b14

Enjoys


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Where are you located? Looks like the bahamas lol


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

No.. I'm from malaysia..
Good to have friends around the world... can share info to modified my cars... I'm thinking to put my B14 with SR16ve


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

What motor do you have in there now?


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

My standard GA16, here i get full halfcut for N15 VZR SR16Ve with body part only RM6000 @ 1.7K USD. Is this price ok?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

You should get your hands on a SR20VE, here in the US we can get them for $1,300 us dollars. 

So you can get a front clip?


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Same here, i can get the SR20Ve also arround 1.3k USD @ RM5000. If SR20Ve are much easier to get, but for SR16Ve are very less. Here if car above 1600cc have no discount for the road tax.

Most of my friend go for SR20, i havent buy yet the halfcut. I'm still under consideration to convert my engine.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet ride i like that 4dr b14 better then the ones here i like the back of the car... did the dual exhaust come stock or you made it that way... i really have no clue about those sentras


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

no it's a custom one, here in m'sia we have 4dr type only. My one is second version, the first version one quite similar with the 2dr type.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet.... I like that dual exhaust havent seen anyone with it around these parts....... you said their are two versions over there whats the difference between them?


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

this 2 pic are one of my friends car. His car are the first version.

















his back side and mine are different.

Would you like to see all my malaysian nissan car friends. You may go here..
Nismoclub :: View Forum - My Pride Ride / Kereta Kebanggaan Ku


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

nice looks something like the sentra's over here in the usa.... those tail lights are a bit different i like that one sweet.........


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice b14. Standard rear disc?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

That would be cool i had to find a b15 and have the swap done to b14 to have the rear discs


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

No normally m'sian car were made with drum disk. Normally we change it to Disc. Most of the part we buy from halfcut shop where they buy from japan


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

Irul, Im wong9281.....haha


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

B14BOT said:


> Irul, Im wong9281.....haha


haha.. now you already change your rim to 15 inch... need to change you sign


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

oh ya, lucky u remind me


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

That's what friends are...


----------

